# Marketing 101



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2003)

Found this on a site I frequent


> Marketing 101
> 
> Several friends have asked for an explanation of Marketing. Perhaps the following examples will help clear it up:
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I liked that one!  Very funny!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 29, 2003)

That was good, I like it... :uhyeah:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've had a few hansome men tell me "I'm fantastic in bed."  Turns out they employ the Bait & Switch technique.

Let's not get into the whole Truth in Advertising thing...

Hey! Know why women can't do math? 
Because all their life they are told their lover's penis is 9 inches.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I've had a few hansome men tell me "I'm fantastic in bed."  Turns out they employ the Bait & Switch technique.
> 
> Let's not get into the whole Truth in Advertising thing...
> ...


Are those the same women who tell you that you are only their second lover?


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 30, 2003)

Those women know better.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Those women know better.
> *


and worse


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 31, 2003)

before this day i never liked spamming :rofl: 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> *before this day i never liked spamming :rofl:
> -TkdWarrior- *


You can have mine :barf:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

*thinking I better start reading threads from the beginning not the end.. *suggests Mr. C do the same.. cuz going to the last page makes for "FUSION"


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh great, she jumps from false advertising to nuclear physics


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh great, she jumps from false advertising to nuclear physics *



Hey I happen to adore Nuclear Physics.. 
Bite me


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I happen to adore Nuclear Physics.. *


Especially the ones with their own tv shows?


> *
> Bite me *


Happily


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Especially the ones with their own tv shows?
> 
> Happily *




Oh bother..


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Especially the ones with their own tv shows?*




Which ones are they?

Speaking of money jokes... anybody heard the economist joke? 

No, no, sit down, don't leave yet...

A chemist, an engineer, and an economist are stranded on a desert island after their ship wrecked. The only things they have that survived the wreck are the clothes they wear, and several hundred cans of food. The island has little else but sand and palm trees (no cocunuts... would wreck the joke).

Trying desperately to survive, they sit down together and try to hash out their plans for getting at the food in the cans so that they don't starve.

The chemist starts off by saying: "How about if we try to come up with some rudimentary explosive using palm leaves, sand, and salt water, and create an explosion powerful enough to pop the can open without destroying the food?"

The engineer, impressed, replies: "Good idea, but we could also see if we could set up some sort of catapult using palm leaves, and calculate exactly how high we need to fling the can to break it open without spilling or wrecking the food."

The economist is thoroughly disgusted with the other two and says: "No, no... you're going about all this the wrong way."

Both of the others turn towards the economist in expectation, who says:

"First, let's assume we have a can opener..."


----------



## sweeper (Feb 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAA!!!

Ok that was pritty damn funny.


----------



## GaryM (Feb 18, 2003)

Why did the sexual deviant cross the road?
 His dick was caught in a chicken.


What does making love in the bottom of a boat and Utah beer have in common? 
 They are both f***ing near water.

Why did Jeffery Dalmer have testicles in his freezer? 
 "Sometimes you feel like a nut..."*

                        *Sung to the Almond Joy/Mounds ditty


----------



## GaryM (Feb 18, 2003)

How can you tell the driver from Utah?
 They're the third one thru the red light.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I happen to adore Nuclear Physics..
> Bite me *



Tess,

You keep on making me cry. The perfect woman who also likes Martial Arts and Nuclear Physics.  Do you have a sister? BTW you are not old enough to have grown daughter. 



Kaith,


I like to sign up for a marketing class.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> Kaith,
> I like to sign up for a marketing class.  *



Step 1, climb up on the roof.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Step 1, climb up on the roof..... *



Step 2 ??? Jump?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2003)

Naw..thats sales, not marketing....

in marketing you learn to enunciate to the far side!


----------

